# New app Cool Piano for music lover



## Eunice890707 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,everyone. Cool Piano is really a special music app that you can easily to be a pianist with it. The instrument sounds are quite authentic. The coolest feature in this app is it makes someone as tone deaf as me actually sound cool. It is very simple to use. Just tap the screen and follow the meteor instruction. When you using it, you will find it is very fluent and never stuck. Just enjoy the beautiful starry sky with splendid music. The songs always updated so often. Cool Piano got TOP 28 on Amazon. Highly recommend to you all! Enjoy it and have fun. Music lover do not miss it. 

Download it for FREE:http://amzn.to/SMhLiZ


----------



## Eunice890707 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## aimee11 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm, I like free apps, downloaded it and seems it really not bad. Thanks the sharing. 
And I also got some nice yet free Kindle apps from aneesoft list "Top free apps for Amazon Kindle Fire"


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow this app is really great! I have using the Tiny Piano app in IPOD and found this app to be of the same calibre of fun and enjoyment. Thanks for sharing this.


----------

